# Hot to receive and process video coming from OBS in the server side?



## mescalito2 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi! I'm new as you can see by my question... but maybe someone cal help me.

I was wondering if you can advice me or know about a nodeJS library used in server side that can to listen/receive/process and re-broadcast video coming from OBS. 

I want to make a software similar to twitch.tv but I don't know what do I have to put in the server to process and redistribute video coming from OBS. any idea? advice? thanks!

I don;t know if NodeJS is used for this kind of job in the server side, if not, what do you recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 20, 2015)

OBS streams to servers using RTMP. To receive a stream from OBS, the server needs to be able to support receiving RTMP streams. See this guide for an example: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.50/


----------



## GillyMoMo (Nov 4, 2015)

I have done what the OP is asking. I just need to baseline my build. With the help the guide dodgepong listed, many hours of research and playing with jwplayer, I managed to make what the OP is looking for minus a chat agent (which I am working on integrating as we speak). Getting JS down for what I needed was the hardest part of getting to work just like twitch (offline screen ect) as no one really had the answers to what I was looking for. Expect a link soon with my baseline version of this vm with main web and chat client (xmpp, jabber, irc, ect).


----------

